
Prosecutors open investigation on Zuckerberg's complicity in hate speach - secmax
http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/web/facebook-staatsanwaltschaft-ermittelt-gegen-mark-zuckerberg-a-1119746.html
======
Senji
Jesus Fucking Christ, Holly shit. >Zuckerberg's complicity in hate speech

What are those people smoking? Zuck is the last person they should be going
after for tolerating hate-speech.

